
How to avoid Tax Legally - jameson
https://www.reddit.com/r/coolguides/comments/ifz1no/how_to_not_pay_taxes/
======
markus_zhang
I actually wonder if it's true or not. Can any tax professional relate?

~~~
gowld
It's not true. It only works if the "other" nation accepts the arrangement.
That's why the multinationals put the IP-owning company in Ireland to park the
EU profits (and not all global profits).

Of course, you do anything illegal legally if the government declines to
prosecute.

~~~
markus_zhang
Thanks! This is interesting.

